# Another ATi fglrx problem!

## nutbar21

This ATi stuff is a major pain.  I've searched through this forum's many, many, many threads about fglrx problems and I still can't find an answer to my problem.

Here's the deal - when I try to modprobe fglrx, it tells me this:

```

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

So I followed my nose and put in dmesg fglrx and that gave me this:

```
input: PS2++ Logitech MX Mouse on isa0060/serio1

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01462:570c bound to 0000:00:04.0

Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6L200P0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6Y080P0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: 16X52X32X52COMBO, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616Q, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 398297088 sectors (203928 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=24792/255/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

usbmon: debugs is not available

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 11, io mem 0xd3004000

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: park 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8191 buckets, 65528 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 152k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol module_refcount

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[drm:drm_unlock] *ERROR* Process 6143 using kernel context 0

fglrx: Unknown symbol module_refcount

fglrx: Unknown symbol module_refcount

fglrx: Unknown symbol module_refcount

fglrx: Unknown symbol module_refcount

[drm:drm_unlock] *ERROR* Process 20815 using kernel context 0

fglrx: Unknown symbol module_refcount

```

There was more than that, but this was the important snippet (the top part of dmesg fglrx all checked out okay).

I DID run opengl-update ati, I know my symlink is right, and I'm fairly sure my kernel is right (no radeon driver checked, no drm support).  This is using the latest ati-drivers (8.14.13-r2) even though I had to unmask it (because the current stable ones don't compile fglrx on my kernel 2.6.12-r6).

Any ideas?

----------

## Wedge_

Are you using the latest version of the driver? Unknown symbol errors occur when the module is looking for a kernel function that has been changed or removed in the kernel you're using. I think ati-drivers-8.14.13 will work with the 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 kernel.

----------

## nutbar21

Yeah, I unmasked 8.13.14-r2 and tried it.  I'll try emerge -C ati-drivers and see if 8.14.13 works.

UPDATE: I tried 8.14.13 and got the same issue.

----------

## nutbar21

Still having this problem even after make clean and recompiling the kernel and emerge --unmerge ati-drivers, then emerging the latest 8.13.14 drivers.  Any other ideas?

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Multimedia to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## D2T

I added sse/sse2/mmx USE flags last night and let a emerge -N world go. Now I'm in the same boat is the OP. Exact same modprobe message and Xorg log errors.

2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Mon Jul 25 16:29:46 EDT 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

----------

## D2T

Recompiling the kernel did it for me. You may want to try the same.

```
fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9500 Pro Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.5140 (X4.3.0-8.14.13)
```

```
glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

```

----------

## nutbar21

Well, I completely re-did the kernel and lilo and now fglrx WILL start, but now when I startx I get a blank screen and it locks up (so I can't crtl+alt+backspace out of X).  I read about this in this guide, (http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html#2_kernelopts) and it talked about appending your memory to 768 if you have more - I did this and it still didn't work.  In fact, I tried everything the guide says and none of them work.  The only way I can get into X now is by setting my xorg.conf's "NoDRI" to "yes" (meaning DRI is turned off).  I've run opengl-update ati, I've run modules-update, I've tried everything I can think of.  Anything else I can do?

----------

## Wedge_

Some people have reported having similar problems, and they've found that once they've started X with "NoDRI" = "yes", if they then exit it, change "NoDRI" to "no", and start X again, everything works. Have you tried that? It's annoying, but it would let you get 3D acceleration until the driver is fixed.

----------

## nutbar21

Yeah, I tried that and it just gives me a blank screen and locks up like before  :Sad: 

The only way I know left to fix this is to start buying nVidia.

----------

## D2T

UseInternalAGPGART set to yes or no?

Mine does exactly what you say when set to 'no', yes works fine.

----------

## nutbar21

I've tried both  :Sad: 

----------

## Kisil

I'm getting the same error now modprobe-ing fglrx, an unknown symbol module_refcount.  Did you ever solve this problem, and if so, how?

I've searched the forums and only found advice to switch kernel versions, but all posts referenced gentoo sources 2.6.12 or older, and similarly old ati-drivers before 8.15...  I'm using gentoo sources 2.6.14-r5, and ati-drivers 8.21.7.

Any thoughts on what a working combination of versions would be?

Thanks,

Kisil

[edit] for the curious, I found that 2.6.15-r1 with 8.21.7 solved my problem.  I don't know how, but I know that that was the only change, and suddenly I have direct rendering. [/edit]

----------

